# UK habitation doors in Europe how do you park?



## Moped (Mar 30, 2019)

In another topic it was mentioned that in mainland Europe consideration is given by others when they encounter vans with UK habitation doors. 

Now I must admit that when I park up in a busy area I do consider the habitation doors of others and either park the opposite way around or next to a van which has a habitation door near the front or back and not central as ours is if we park door to door so doors not directly opposite. Tables and chairs in this case are then placed at the opposite end of the neighbours, but this of course depends on wind direction and sun. It may be we ultimately end up at the same end to seek sun or shade or to get out of the wind however we have never encountered hostility in these circumstances.

Now are their any golden rules that should be observed with UK habitation doors abroad that I may have overlooked?

Also just curious but I wonder how European motorhomers cope when they encounter the Caravan and Motorhome club wardens and the white stick parking rule for the first time? Are they allowed to park nose in rather than nose out?


----------



## Cass (Mar 30, 2019)

Very rarely do I park with my door facing someone else's, not even people I know well, but then again im not the most sociable of people


----------



## 1807truckman (Mar 30, 2019)

I park whichever way round I want to for the views, I don't use Caravan and Motorhome Club sites, my van is a LHD Hymer with the habitation door on the UK offside.












Urology nurses just take the pee.


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 30, 2019)

Like lots of others on here my M/H is a foreign one with the door on the "wrong" side.  CCC wardens cope just fine CMC wardens get all upset.  On the continent it does not matter.


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 30, 2019)

The first time we ever went to a CMC site, in total innocence we parked nose in with the door the wrong side because it's always lovely to get the evening sun on the awning side.  To be fair, the pitches were absolutely ginormous, so there was no chance of encroaching. We invited the very sweet lady 'next-door' to come and join us for a glass of wine, in our evening sunshine. She gave us a few tips for next time and laughed her head off when she mentioned the door regime   Well, she wasn't the only neighbour along our row to come and enjoy several evenings at ours for the rest of the stay... and not a peep out the warden!


----------



## 2cv (Mar 30, 2019)

I just park for the best view out. Never even considered where the door happens to end up in relation to other vans.
Only a CCC warder has ever objected to parking nose in on a pitch, saying he wouldn’t tow me out if stuck. Strangely this was on an alleged hard standing. I’ve found CMC to be much less officious.
Best way is just to stay where there’s no one else to annoy.


----------



## runnach (Mar 30, 2019)

Does it matter ? caravans are funniest building windbreaks around the pitches ignore everyone then want to be your pal and wave when leaving,,, shallow

Channa


----------



## mark61 (Mar 30, 2019)

Got doors boths sides and at rear, so I'm going to be upsetting people on both sides.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 30, 2019)

I just upset people full stop,years of practice mind.:wacko:


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Mar 30, 2019)

What have doors got to do with anything?

We can all see each other through windows ****.



Anyway wildcamping or on nearly empty Aires, I have never thought of it.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 30, 2019)

nicholsong said:


> What have doors got to do with anything?
> 
> We can all see each other through windows ****.
> 
> ...



There ancestors were hermits.:lol-049:


----------



## Cass (Mar 30, 2019)

nicholsong said:


> What have doors got to do with anything?
> 
> We can all see each other through windows ****.
> 
> ...



I have fine net curtians at my windows,


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> But if the weather is good and you are sitting outside, and neighbours are, it can be nice to chat, but not all of the time




Also easier to hurl abuse at them, particularly Johnny Foreigner if you are sitting face to face          :lol-049:         :lol-049:


----------



## runnach (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> But if the weather is good and you are sitting outside, and neighbours are, it can be nice to chat, but not all of the time



I found often when living in France I was avoided on aires and campsites as soon as folk saw the GB plates and RHD van ,single bloke and a large furry dog may have been another reason

I reached the conclusion the French particularly were wary of language barriers the English not famed for their linguistic skills ,,however on the occasions people did make the effort had some cracking encounters often told of spots to visit (not necessarily camp) off the beaten track. Meals etc occasionally became some of the most enjoyable ever had the human connection

Ile d Oleron on St Georges after the Gendarmes had stopped wilding at the Marina my neighbours were a Belgian couple if the van was to be belived, It turned out the chap was English his wife French speaking Belgian ,,,,,we became really good friends toured about a bit and I ended up spending a month in Belgium with them near the Dutch Border in Masstricht and learnt a lot of what happened in the war years

THe twist is they gave me two small coins from ww1 with holes in to wear as a necklace, symbolic your friends are with you, to complete it all one day you return them ,,a bit difficult at the moment..

So in a lot of ways your new neighbours can turn out to be friends you have never met so far 

Channa


----------



## QFour (Mar 31, 2019)

> In another topic it was mentioned that in mainland Europe consideration is given by others when they encounter vans with UK habitation doors



:lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:

They just park where they want .. If you don't like it you move 

..


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> But if the weather is good and you are sitting outside, and neighbours are, it can be nice to chat, but not all of the time



We could be sitting outside on either side, front, rear of MH according to cloud, shadow, wind etc. and I am not going to move the bloody MH because the sun transits the sky or the wind changes.

Anyway, back to the original door issue. Our door is generally shut whether we are in the MH or outside - it keeps the f..f..f..flies out. It also stops any nosey neighbours seeing in to see if we have cleaned the carpet this morning.

Now are there any aspects of this discussion that I have not covered? I would hate to miss any points in such a scintilating conversation.

Geoff


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2019)

Mine's a LHD Hymer with the habitation door on the "continental" side but that doesnt come into consideration when parking up - my first aim is to make sure the fridge is in the shade - anything else is a very secondary consideration. If people have parked too close to me for their comfort then that is their problem.


----------



## barryd (Mar 31, 2019)

Cant say I give it much thought.  More likely to go for the best spot on an aire thats hopefully most level than to worry which way I am parked.  Dont do campsites much at all but I would certainly avoid one that had rules as to which way around you had to park.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 31, 2019)

I also have a LHD Hymer and park with the fridge vents in the shade, I have no control over how a neighbour parks and they have no control of me but it is only a problem on aires which are full, also if you park to suit them you can guarantee someone will pull up on the other side and his door will be facing yours


----------



## spigot (Mar 31, 2019)

We don’t park near any other vans, therefore this doesn’t apply.


----------



## Adriafan (Mar 31, 2019)

I find things much more relaxed in Europe and haven't had any problems whichever way round I park either on sites or Aires. Made a few friends and had a laugh on most sites.


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> We use the awning to keep the fridge shaded



Fine on campsites but not really on aires or on wildcamps.


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> We only use aires and wild locations and never have a problem. We do not use the tightly packed aires except when transiting



On most aires you are not permitted to put out awnings and on wildcamps we like to be prepared to move on, if necessary, quickly. In Spain you are allowed to park up anywhere that there isn't a specific ban but not to indulge in what they call "camping behavior". That very much excludes awnings.


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> John, how many times have we heard this, you can't put out awnings, chairs and tables etc!
> Has anybody told the French, Germans etc!
> I think not!
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but it is attitudes like that which cause more and more areas to be off-limits to us. When local authorities go out of their way to provide us - free of charge - with a space to stay the night then I think we owe it to them to obey their quite reasonable rules. I don't care that other people might be breaking the rules.


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> John, get real, you very well know there are aires where you can't and aires where you can and you have not mentioned pay aires where you can!
> Please don't preach to me, I have possibly much more experience than you!
> I admit Spain is more difficult, but guess what, I don't do Mediterranean Spain where the hordes are!
> Where I go, I say again, there is no problem.



Most aires I have used have limiting regulations - whether they are free or paying. Not only that, but there is nothing more annoying than turning up at an aire and finding that some idiot has put an awning out in the only available space - this has happened to us more than once. I have no idea whether you have more experience than me - nor do I care. What I do care about is the number of previously available spots that are no longer available and when you look into it it is because people couldn't be bothered to behave sensibly and keep to the rules. I too avoid the motorhome cities on the costas - I am talking about the ordinary aires in small towns and villages.

You might be interested in this Using Aires | Vicarious Media


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> John, I can assure you, not that I need to or care, but I always act in consideration to me neighbours and contribute to the locality where I overnight.
> I do not take the p!ss, I will use an awning if I feel it is OK, if I don't, I would not do so.
> I exclusively use aires, and I have talked to people when I think they are taking up too much room. I tend to blend in and do as the locals do.
> This has worked for me for years and years!
> ...



Part of the consideration for others is obeying the rules and, as the link I provided suggested, the rules do not include putting out awnings on aires. This is the law in both France and Spain. If you choose to ignore those rules because others are also doing so then that is your decision. I prefer not to upset the people who are providing a free service for me to use.


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> John, when I am a guest in any Country, I take my lead from the Citizens of the given Country, and not a silly rule book!
> You say again Free! many aires are pay aires and permit awnings!
> That is all I have to say!



Silly rule book? That silly rule book just happens to be the law in France and Spain. A law that applies to most paying aires too. I have witnessed a French Mayor turning off a van that couldn't be bothered to obey the rules and I have seen Spanish police turning off a van - the latter on Caceres and the van was Spanish, so the locals don't always know best.


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> OK John, You do it your way and I will do it the way Johny Foreigner does and in his own Country.
> I am sure he knows best!
> You conveniently, seem to disregard the pay aires where it is quite acceptable.



I have repeatedly referred to paying aires - where the law applies in the same way as for free ones!

I refer you to my example above - the locals do not always know best.


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> So are you saying that on a private pay aires, the law prohibits awnings



No - I specifically referred to SOME paying aires. Most aires are provided by the local authority and so come under the law - paying or not. In addition to those, there are private camper areas, some of which have similar rules but others are governed by different rules.


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> Like i said two pages ago, there are aires and aires, some you can and some you can't



And like I said at the beginning, MOST aires - free or paying - are subject to the law.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 31, 2019)

We were in an aires at Angoulins and next door was French and had awning out.  Along came local Plod and remonstrated with them.  They simply lifted the legs of the awning and slipped them into small brackets on the side of the MH, so they were now at an angle and off the ground.  Mr Plod had done his duty and left quite happy. I subsequently fitted the brackets to my MH just in case.

That same area was invaded by hundreds of travelling people who just took over fields and commandeered  water supplies etc. Mr Plod was no where to be seen.


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> But Have you noticed that particular in France there is a private Company opening aire after aire, some from old village aires and some old municipal camp sites.
> They are getting everywhere and guess what? Awnings are acceptable.
> Have you been to Gruissan (France) a very large aire, probably 200 vans or more and most have awnings out!
> I think we will just have to agree to disagree, I will continue to do as I have always  done, which is the same as the Countrymen of the given Country I am in.
> ...



I have stayed at the Gruissan aire - many years ago. I don't like large aires of that sort. However, I have looked it up and it is listed as a "stationment" which means you are not officially allowed to do anything but park. It may well be that hundreds of people are ignoring the rules but that is not, on my opinion, a good thing. If there is a change in Mayor and the next one is not a motorhome enthusiast then he has the perfect excuse to get rid of the facility. 


I too can list many aires and wildcamps where people have had awning out - that does not mean it is legal. You break the law if you wish. That is not my concern. I will continue to obey the rules and hope that there are more like me than like you.


In the past week I have stayed on one paying aire - Merida - where awnings were not allowed (and none had awnings out) and will be using another one tomorrow in Bilbao, where awnings are not allowed. It may well be that some have awnings out but I hope not.


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> We all know that Spain is more difficult and mostly no awnings, chairs or tables!
> After three pages, just because I said I use my awning to shade my fridge.
> Better to agree to disagree!



The law is very similar in France. Better that people are aware of the law before they decide whether or not to obey it.


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> I was just imagining 200 vans at Gruissan, all with awnings out, sitting in the shade and one van, possibly yours sitting boiling in the mid day sun, or sitting inside!
> Quite comical really!



Well, since this all started off because I said that I usually park my van so that the fridge is in the shade and since the habitation door is on the same side of the van, I would be sitting in shade too - but probably not anywhere I would be surrounded by 200 other vans, irrespective of whether they were law abiding or not


----------



## John H (Mar 31, 2019)

***** said:


> Not quite John, You did say that, and I said I use my awning for shade, you said it was OK for camp sites, I said I wild and use aires.
> It started because I said I use my awning for fridge shade.
> Anyway, we really don't want four pages of this crap do we!
> Oops it has just flipped into the fourth page!
> Thats all from me!



And where do you stand on the chicken and egg argument? For goodness sake...…………………………….


----------



## jann (Mar 31, 2019)

I prefer to reverse into a space to make it easier to get out if other vehicles park up after us.Try not to park door to door,if unavoidable then we pull the blinds halfway up.


----------

